

Docker 0.7.3 is out - paukiatwee
https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/v0.7.3/CHANGELOG.md 

======
ilaksh
Re: >
[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/1992?source=c](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/1992?source=c)

> IMHO, volumes should behave this way: when declaring a volume, if the volume
> is empty on the host, the content of the directory (in the container) will
> be copied to the volume (on the host) before binding the volume to the
> container.

> This means that you could make any directory a volume without breaking the
> container behavior.

I guess obviously that didn't make it into this release, since there is
nothing on that issue saying so or in the changelog. The first part about
"Update ADD to use the image cache, based on a hash of the added content"
doesn't affect issues related to the above, does it?

I am wondering specifically in relation to this question
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20856385/how-can-i-
make-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20856385/how-can-i-make-a-host-
directory-mount-with-the-container-directorys-contents)

------
zzzaim
> Add an official Docker client binary for Darwin (Mac OS X)

Where to get it? Please update the documentation include instructions for
this. Also, hopefully `brew install docker` will be available soon :)

~~~
ucarion
[https://twitter.com/solomonstre/status/419250795247177728](https://twitter.com/solomonstre/status/419250795247177728)

(note: the link there is the actual build.)

~~~
zzzaim
Cool, thanks. Nothing yet from their official blog/docs, hmm?

Here's the actual link, not the `t.co` shortened one:

[http://test.docker.io/builds/Darwin/x86_64/docker-0.7.3.tgz](http://test.docker.io/builds/Darwin/x86_64/docker-0.7.3.tgz)

Using the "get.docker.io" domain also works.

~~~
shykes
Yeah, having a Darwin build of the docker client is useful but it's only the
first step in our OSX support, we need to add a few more things before "zero
to docker" feels really seamless on a Mac. Specifically we need to bundle a
lightweight VM [1], automate a headless virtualbox/vmware setup [2], wrap it
all in a DMG and homebrew recipe, then do it all as part of docker's release
flow. When that's ready we'll overhaul the docs.

[1] Probably with the awesome
[http://github.com/steeve/boot2docker](http://github.com/steeve/boot2docker)

[2] A possible candidate is [http://github.com/noplay/docker-
osx](http://github.com/noplay/docker-osx) if they change a few things, namely
expose the native binary instead of wrapping it, and remove the dependency on
vagrant which is overkill for a hardcoded image. The boot2docker folks are
also working on something similar, maybe they can collaborate.

------
positr0n
Has anyone noticed yet that the date says 2013 instead of 2014? :-)

~~~
paukiatwee
Just noticed after read your comment. :)

~~~
shykes
Oops, sorry about that! We'll fix it.

